# Headers??? Are they worth it???



## va va valley se-r (May 30, 2007)

Hey guys. Through reading here and on other boards I've found that the SE-R exhaust system is pretty darn good. Is it then worth it to get a set of aftermarket headers? Do you get any real good gains? 

Currently I've got an CAI as well as a new Magnaflow Cat and mufflers (didn't have a cat previously). The air system is primed for headers if in fact they are next on the list. 

If you all think its a good idea...then I have a 2nd question. There are VERY affordable headers on Ebay for $150-$200. Any real reason to pay more???


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

they are definitely worth it. get stainless steel OBX header or better hotshot header.


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

ur an idiot for asking this question.....


should i get a turbo ..? is it really worth it?


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

MickeyKnox said:


> they are definitely worth it. get stainless steel OBX header or better hotshot header.


DO NOT GET A OBX HEADER. Only a cheap knock-off, thats known to have fitment problems. HS are definitely the way to go if you can find one.. As others have said, Be careful with that Ebay stuff.. "..you get what you pay for."


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

i got ones off ebay from street sport industries...look great completly stainless steal..and have all the o2 bungs...and wiring for the o2 sensor relocation...cost 195 shipped...check all the welds on the piping though if they look bad DONT BUY


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

seven_b13 said:


> DO NOT GET A OBX HEADER. Only a cheap knock-off, thats known to have fitment problems. HS are definitely the way to go if you can find one.. As others have said, Be careful with that Ebay stuff.. "..you get what you pay for."


you just have to grind your engine in the front a little if you go with obx. it fits. just hits the engine when engine vibrates. but overall they produce good gains.

hotshot are definitely better. but it's out of business for now.


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

actually seven you maybe right. I was talking about 1st and second generation block grinding. I don't know if OBX for 3rd generation is really so bad as not to fit at all.


----------

